# Topics > Related topics > Automated planning and scheduling >  Sched,  event management, SCHED LLC, New York, USA

## Airicist

Website - sched.com
sched.org

facebook.com/schedsched

twitter.com/sched

twitter.com/schedsupport

linkedin.com/company/sched

Founder - Taylor McKnight

----------

